# Great day on Seneca 7/26



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Heavy metal strikes again!!! Went to Seneca yestaerday to try for some 'Eyes and to give a fishing buddy a chance at a Striper. We threw metal all day; 1/2 ounce Chrome Hopkin's No=Eqls, 5/8 Gold Smoothies w/Limon/Silver flash tape, 3/4 Chrome No=Eqls, 1/2 Gold No=Eqls, 1/2 Chrome Mann's Rattle spoons, 1/2 ounce Chartreuse/Gold Vib-"E"s, 1/2 Chrome Vib-"E"s, & 1/4 Lime/Red Vib-"E"s.

Total catch:

1 Bluegill

2 Largemouth Bass

3 Channel Catfish

11 Stripers, one 7 pounder as our dink-of-the-day and the rest from 12 to 20 pounds

13 Saugeyes with the biggest going 24 inches (10 good keepers)

80 to 100 White BAss with at least half in the 13-15 inch range

We had a BALL!!

All Stripers were holding on bottom on sharp hard-bottom drops at 13-15 feet in balls of small Shad and relating to stumps. All 'Eyes came in 8-11 FOW. The Stripers were on steroids! Over the course of the day we each broke off on big fish and twice I had 40 pound Duo-Loc snaps straightened out when I attempted to muscle fish that were still too green.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

How Cool Corey, didnt know there was that many stripers at seneca. Congrats on the excellent day!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow! That sounds like a great day!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good Job Jim! What a day you guys had! Sounds like your arms must be sore. You know the fishing was really good when you wake up the next morning and you can`t so much as comb your hair!


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

Jim, Do you keep the stripers or let them go? Are they good eating? I caught a small one once in Arkansa, My only one. I've been getting some nice saugeye out of Wills Creek around Kimbolton after a good rain the last 3 wks. biggest one 23 in. 6 lbs. never saw saugeye so fat.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I love Stripers (Rockfish) from saltwater but DO NOT like the taste of the landlocked variety. The one trouble with catching them this time of year is their release mortality rate. In warm Summer water you have to really stress your tackle to the limit to muscle them to the net before they completely exhaust themselves or they will likely die. Nice 'Eye rainmaker1222!!! There are some nice fish in Wills Creek for sure!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

corey...going after stripers this sat/sun at seneca...care to give details through pm to a longtime c.c. customer??   i have lots of metal i got from you...just dont know seneca real well...would love to get a few 20# in the boat!!!! would prefer to troll as this is what i am set up for boat wise...thanks for any info!!!! :T :B


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm getting a little tired of the Busy lakes in central Ohio....This thread got me lookin' for a place to go and I found this.... http://www.senecalakeretreat.com/
Anyone been there ? It says it has Dock near it. If it did that'd be Sweet....Tired of Loading and unloading the boat 2 times a day when camping..
Just a side note !
Joe


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know where this cottage is but I think you'd like the lake. It does get busy on weekends but has very little mid-week pressure.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Wave Warrior, I see lots of trollers there and I know of some that do well by dragging live Shad w/inline weights to keep their baits at 8-12 FOW over deeper water (18-20'). Personally I have only done well for Stripers there with spoons and bladebaits. I usually only catch 'Eyes when trolling with crankbaits there. Stop in the shop and I'll mark a map where I usually get into the Stripers.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Corey said:


> Wave Warrior, I see lots of trollers there and I know of some that do well by dragging live Shad w/inline weights to keep their baits at 8-12 FOW over deeper water (18-20'). Personally I have only done well for Stripers there with spoons and bladebaits. I usually only catch 'Eyes when trolling with crankbaits there. Stop in the shop and I'll mark a map where I usually get into the Stripers.


SWEET!!! thanks...ill try to come in tonite...hope your there!!!


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

Holy cow Corey......WAY TO GO.
I wish I just had a little of your luck.
Do you keep the strippers or release them.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats on the terrific day Corey. I always knew you would end up out, standing in your field !!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Corey, you should take a video guy with you on a few of these trips. You could sell the DVD`s and make a bundle. May be one for all the area lakes. Just sayin...


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, everyone wants to watch a fat, bearded gnome with missing teeth on TV, lol.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

he keeps all his strippers,but throws the stripers back...........lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, everyone wants to watch a fat, bearded gnome with missing teeth on TV, lol.

  HA HA!!! All I know is that if you were giving tips and showing techniques, I`ll buy one for every area lake you fish. And if you think there wouldn`t be a line behind me you`re kidding yourself. On the other hand, I don`t know how many people I want fishing on the area lakes to know how to catch fish like that. I`ve gotta eat too ya know. And for what it`s worth, you`re way pertier than Babe Winkleman. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a video guy... Take me!!! What day works for you Jim? Thursdays the best??? I'll bring the boat! LOL What else???


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

corey I am at seneca lake every weeken my brother has a camper there. I when out after stripers saterday moring at 5 am untill about 8:00 am or so. I use a 1/2 hopkins spoon sliver. I caught noting at all. I fish for them by the small island by the dam and the saill boats. I only time I ever catch them is in september. I seen 2 jump 1 sound like a plan that fell from the sky.

I know the lake pertty good is ther any way you can thell me were your catching the stripers and saugeye at, or GPS way points. this has been a very bad years for me and some of the guys at the camp. the old man the live next door to us down there is about to go nuts because the fishing has gotten so bad. all year i have only caught 2 keeps saugeye. 1 nice walleye. i caught a few small strippers.
any info would be nice Pm me I can give you my number and camp site number. you will have to stop in and have lunch and take a breake from sunthe sun


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Went again yesterday but not as good as the last couple trips. Still a pretty good day though. I took another guy who had never caught a true Striper. He did get a small one, about 10-12 pounds. Only 7 Saugeye, 1 very nice Largemouth, a couple Channel Cats, and once again a ton of White Bass, maybe 75-80. Bigdaddy, how about this coming Thursday? It's the only date I have unbooked til mid September, lol. Sawguy1, I'll message you.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

oh boy here we go,a new show called the buckeye gnomies!!!!!! still can t be as bad as.............heh heh


----------

